
Covid-19 simulation is thousands of lines of undocumented C from 13 years ago - draugadrotten
https://twitter.com/neil_ferguson/status/1241835454707699713
======
lawlorino
To give some context on who this is given the multitude of simulations out
there at the moment he is one of the key contributors to the UK's COVID
response policy.

> Ferguson is a mathematician and an epidemiologist whose work on the spread
> of Covid-19 is informing policy in not only the UK but also France, the US
> and other countries as well. The centre he founded with colleagues at
> Imperial College, the MRC Centre for Global Infectious Disease Analysis,
> collaborates with the World Health Organization.

> The massive shift in the UK response from essentially letting the virus
> spread through the population to the wholescale stay-at-home policy now in
> place resulted from Ferguson’s work, supported by other modellers especially
> at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/neil-
ferguson-...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/neil-ferguson-
coronavirus-expert-who-is-working-on-despite-symptoms)

------
speedcoder
What is the link to github or other repo?

------
speedcoder
Link to github or other repo?

